# Just a quick reminder



## terrymiller (Dec 8, 2006)

I know that most people here frequent this site and some also visit the Penshop as well.  I just did not want anyone to miss out on a really good chance to win some really nice stuff.  For anyone who did not know there is currently a raffle going on over there with a lot of really nice items being given away.  *It has been stated that if 300 tickets are sold that a 4th lathe will also be given away* as well as numerous gift certificates and pen blank combinations.


----------



## Penmonkey (Dec 8, 2006)

We are almost to 300 tickets!!


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 8, 2006)

Shilling for another site's fundraiser is really low.


----------



## woodbutcher (Dec 8, 2006)

What Lou said[V]
Jim


----------



## Penmonkey (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Shilling for another site's fundraiser is really low.



No one was trying to hurt IAP. It's a reminder.  Who doesn't want a chance to win a lathe?  I guess you Lou.

Have a great night!
T.W.


----------



## armando (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Shilling for another site's fundraiser is really low.



Hmmm, I have it on good authority that the next issue of The Pen Shop News will have an article by one of the founding men of the IAP about the history of the IAP and I betcha there is an ad in there for the IAP also! So if they dont mind, who cares!


----------



## armando (Dec 8, 2006)

And I wouldnt doubt it if TPS didnt donate something for the IAp birthday!


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 8, 2006)

Come on you guys. I brought this exact thing up about a month ago without any negative remarks. I think everyone knows that the post was made to make sure that everyone knew about it and had a chance. That's all.
There is no doubt in my mind when the IAP year end party gets fully organized there will be a post on TPS about it.
So, PLEASE, let's stop the "Holiday" spirit I have been noticing in multiple threads and just have some fun![]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## jaywood1207 (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Come on you guys. I brought this exact thing up about a month ago without any negative remarks. I think everyone knows that the post was made to make sure that everyone knew about it and had a chance. That's all.
> There is no doubt in my mind when the IAP year end party gets fully organized there will be a post on TPS about it.
> So, PLEASE, let's stop the "Holiday" spirit I have been noticing in multiple threads and just have some fun![]



Very well said.  Unfortunately there will always be those that can't let go.


----------



## Skye (Dec 8, 2006)

A few things I dont understand:

1. This site isnt about generating revenue, so what's the problem in promoting another site? If IAP was selling memberships, I may understand because there's a loss in money, but I dont think Jeff earns his living off IAP.

2. If IAP can promote itself in the next TPS newsletter, than is there a problem with the members about that? Does this door only swing one way?[?]


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 8, 2006)

I guess the only opinion that really matters is Jeff's.

What do you say Jeff, are you okay with this?


----------



## cozee (Dec 8, 2006)

Or won't let go!!!


----------



## turned_for_good (Dec 8, 2006)

â€œYou have your way. I have my way. As for the right way, the correct way, and the only way, it does not exist.â€ - Nietzche


----------



## cozee (Dec 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by turned_for_good_
> <br />â€œYou have your way. I have my way. As for the right way, the correct way, and the only way, it does not exist.â€ - Nietzche



Ah, not so! 

"I am the _<b>way</b>_, the truth, and the life." - Jesus[]


----------



## DocStram (Dec 9, 2006)

Terry wasn't trying to steal members or donations away from IAP.  He just posted an innocent note to remind us about the raffle going on over there.  I even bought a few tickets myself.

We don't live in a vacuum. Everybody knows The Pen Shop exists. There are many people who visit both sites. From what I've read here, Johnny and Jeff even dialog with each other from time to time.

As a matter of fact, as we get close to January I'm probably going to post a message over at TPS about our 3rd Annual Birthday Bash.

Peace and harmony.


----------



## Penmonkey (Dec 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cozee_
> <br />
> Ah, not so!
> 
> "I am the _<b>way</b>_, the truth, and the life." - Jesus[]



Very true


----------



## cozee (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't see how it is shilling for another site's fundraiser as it is a chance for everyone to get in on possible good fortune. Right now, where else can one buy a chance at winning one of at least 4 lathes? Or stand a very good chance at winning something from a long list of prizes? No, I don't think it is about the fundraising but about the comraderie and fun. And I am sure as the event draws to a close at the end of today, everyone's eyes and expectations will focus on the events that will begin taking place here in January. Family is family. Some choose to be a part while others do not. Just don't spoil it for those who choose to participate.[]


----------



## Radman (Dec 9, 2006)

Actually, this is quite embarrassing.  How old is everyone here?  Last time I heard a "he said" "she said" was in Junior High.  I think both TPS and IAP have their own merits and complement eachother nicely.  This "I'm going to take my toys and go home" attitude is beyond me.
Rant off---I thought we're supposed to be professionals in our art/trade/craft whatever you wish to call it.  Stealing members?  I would guess a great number of penturners visit each site. Do you pay dues at either site? How many also visit the Yahoo group as well?  I'm sure they're viewed as a "threat" too?


----------



## mikes pens (Dec 9, 2006)

Well said Tom.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 9, 2006)

I don't feel threaten by TSP. This may surprise some, but I have no desire to go to TSP. 
It is a place that I do not care to visit.

As to the Yahoo group, I just don't care about the format, too many emails for me. 

It is just common courtesy not to cross post. Have you ever heard of netiquette? 
Take a look at rule 7 of the Forum Etiquette http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netiquette


----------



## jaywood1207 (Dec 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />I don't feel threaten by TSP. This may surprise some, but I have no desire to go to TSP.
> It is a place that I do not care to visit.
> 
> ...



Maybe we should all review the bullet point right above the "Forum Etiquette".  Get along and get over it.  If you aren't interested then don't go to the other sites or don't read or respond to this thread.


----------



## sptfr43 (Dec 9, 2006)

I am a member of all three sites, does that mean I am an outcast here?[] I thought it was all about learning and getting better at what we do not about us against them.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jaywood1207_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



I would have avoided this topic if TPS was included in the subject line. Instead I was lured in because how it was worded. When I read the first topic in this thread, I found that I was being offered to buy tickets for another site. Poor taste on many levels in my opinion.


----------



## jeff (Dec 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />I guess the only opinion that really matters is Jeff's.
> 
> What do you say Jeff, are you okay with this?


Yes, I'm OK with it.


----------



## bob393 (Dec 9, 2006)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## mikes pens (Dec 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cozee (Dec 9, 2006)

#7 is about crossposting which has nothing to do with posting something about one board on another. It deals multiple messages, each posted to a single forum, newsgroup, or topic area. If this thread violates any rules it would be that of the board and Jeff has said he has no problem with it so there is no violation.

And as netiquette goes, we all violate one or another at times. A quick comparison of the rules of netiquette and any given forum of this board and you will quickly find each and every rule violated.


Here is an obvious violation of #12 . . . 



> _Originally posted by Ron in Drums PA_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DCBluesman (Dec 9, 2006)

You know, I wasn't going to touch this thread again, but now I feel I have to.  Talk about not being able to drop something, GREG!  You've made FOUR posts.  As for my using the word "shilling", I should have known that a few of you have no earthly idea of what the word means.  It simply means acting as a spokesperson or promoter.  If you can't see that in the original post, you are beyond help.  Next, I have said NOTHING about stealing members or anything related to money.  Also, do not act innocent about wanting to give those of us who do not participate in the other forum the ability to get in on an opportunity.  What was offered was the ability to contribute to the other site.  The fact that the contribution gets you a raffle ticket does not negate the fact that you are raising funds for another site on this site.  And as far as shills, rtjw even used a nom de plume, armando, to post on this thread twice.  Now, Jeff is ok with this, but that doesn't mean that I or a number of others support this type of behavior.  I find it abhorrent.  Don't like what I say about the behavior of a few boors?  Get over it.  I'm as entitled to my opinion as anyone else is.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Dec 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />And as far as shills, rtjw even used a nom de plume, armando, to post on this thread twice.



Lou, you're the second person I've heard this from today.

So Johnny, are you using an alias now?


----------



## Ron Mc (Dec 9, 2006)

You know what? The raffle is over and the winners are very grateful. In the end that is what it was all about.

So why don't we stop the wich hunt BS on everyones part and move on! Threads that take this direction are why so many fantastic and helpful turners over the years either don't post at all or post very little. I can understand why they feel this way and have already started making fewer and fewer posts in ALL forums.

The direction everyone decided to send this thread does absolutaly no GOOD at all. Yet I know darn well if it doesn't get locked it will continue for many more pages so that everyone can have fun trying to out post each other. Nice...Very nice.[]


----------



## Radman (Dec 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br /> &lt;snip&gt; What was offered was the ability to contribute to the other site.  The fact that the contribution gets you a raffle ticket does not negate the fact that you are raising funds for another site on this site.&lt;snip&gt;



This raffle was was a birthday celebration, not a fundraiser.  How do you think all those prizes were paid for?  By selling raffle tickets.  Good grief man... [xx(]
Don't you think the IAP birthday has been promoted over on TPS?  Why the heck are you so insecure about this whole thing anyways?


----------



## cozee (Dec 9, 2006)

I want to apologize for "not letting this go". It wasn't my intentions to drag this out nor offend anyone. []

Just trying to correct the assumptions and false accusations.[B)]


----------



## woodpens (Dec 9, 2006)

As one of the winners of a Jet mini lathe, I am glad I frequent ALL of the pen turning sites! They all have value, and I have learned and even taught some on each. These forums are for sharing information related to pen turning. It's all good! []


----------



## DocStram (Dec 10, 2006)

I come from a large family back in Pittsburgh. Steel country. Coal miners. Lots of brothers-in-law, sisters-in-law, nieces, nephews. When we all get together and somebody happens to say something a little sensitive or on the volatile side, it is quickly defused when my brother says in a stage whisper ...... "How about them Pirates?"  Everybody laughs and knows it's time to drop the subject.

And so, to this thread .... I say ..... "How about them Pirates?"


----------



## TellicoTurning (Dec 10, 2006)

At the risk of offending everyone here, this entire thread has been a waste of time and as I will undoubtedly misquote " me thinks this is much ado about nothing" (shakespeare)[]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Radman_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


Not a fund raiser?
Do the math


----------



## Radman (Dec 10, 2006)

I spoke my peace.  Life's too short, give it up already


----------



## coach (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.thepenshop.net/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=4250

Looks like the math has been done.


----------

